# Hominy Help!



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi gang! Hoping someone can help. I came across big cans of hominy and an awesome price, and I would like to buy extra, but there is no way we could eat all of it within a year. Is there a way to can/preserve it to make it last longer? Thanks for any help!


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Not sure why you think it would have to be consumed within a year? When properly stored properly canned hominy will keep for several years just as with most home canned items. NCHFP provides instructions for pressure canning it.
http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/uga/hominy_without_lye.html

You can also bake it in casseroles and freeze them


----------



## vintagecat (Jan 26, 2016)

We've eaten hominy as a base (like spanish rice) for taco salad, with or in chili, in breakfast burritos with scrambled eggs, plain fried with a little butter etc. as uses for when you open that big can. You can probably freeze small bags with the liquid if you can't use it fast enough after opening. I would not recommend re-canning it after it's opened. The unopened cans should last a number of years in a cool, dry location. Good luck.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Back before refrigeration hominy was made then dried and stored as you would dry beans.Makes sense to me.
Wade


----------



## vintagecat (Jan 26, 2016)

You can still buy it that way but it's not whole. I've used it. Works fine with proper preparation.


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

Pressure can it... I make corn soup put of it and pressure can it, though i make my own hominy from dry corn. Since dried corn will outlast any canned corn by at least a decade or more.

My people been eating hominy since before people showed up on this continent. You can also dry it and can it, freezing it gets you freezer burn really fast. But if you pressure can it, it last long, its better than in a plastic lined can. And it can be canned in various sizes..

We make soup, basically lots of hominy, pork hock or knuckle for flavor, or deer part, and kidney beans. Usually theres about 1/10 kidney beans in the soup. And maybe some onions... Boil for several hours till flavor of meat comes out, and salt pepper to taste. 

Its also good fried for breakfast, in butter or bacon grease. 

If you dry it, you can grind it up and make corn mush. Its like corn poridge lol. Add some strawberries, and maple syrup....mmmm

But fresh washed hominy is best.... All you need is wood ashes to make hominy...

Enjoy


----------

